# Another "What to build/get" Thread



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

This build won't be happening for a little while, but I recently traded into a Rem 700 SPS Stainless Varmint in 22-250. I really have no intention of shooting this rifle (I have a .223 and don't feel the need for two .22 cal centerfires). My main reason for acquiring this rifle was so that I could build off the action and have something different.

It's a short action and I don't want to have to change out the bolt face, so I'm limited with my options on a rebarrel. Basically I'm looking at:
- 243 win
- 260 Rem
- 6.5 CM
- 6.5-284 (although I think a long action works better)
- 7-08
- .308

As far as what I already have in the safe: 
- .223
- 25-06
- 270 WSM
- 7 Rem Mag

If I've left out any other calibers that share the same bolt face as the 22-250, I'd love to hear your thoughts. I'm leaning towards the 6.5 Creedmoor just for the sake of having something different (but not too different - I don't think I'll have crazy amounts of time to work with a wildcat). I'd like the rifle to be a capable varminter out to 600 and take deer/antelope to 400. I've already had a .308 and while it did shoot well, I got a little bored with it after a while.

Anyways, I'd love to hear everyone's opinions!

** Edit - Once the rebarrel happens, I'd like to drop the action in a HS Precision, glass bed, throw in a Timney and have fun! I'm more than aware of complaints about the SPS varmint stock!


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I'd shoot the 250 a bit before you commit to not needing two 22's, big difference between the 250 and 223. The Creedmore is mega-cool too.-------SS


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Springville Shooter said:


> I'd shoot the 250 a bit before you commit to not needing two 22's, big difference between the 250 and 223. The Creedmore is mega-cool too.-------SS


SS- I definitely agree about there being a difference between the 250 and .223! I also failed to mention that I've owned a 250 before (it's actually what I traded for this one). I loved the performance of the Savage 250 I previously owned, but my X Bolt .223 printed slightly better groups. My X Bolt ended up getting a lot more playing time after a while. I know I easily could have rebarreled the savage, but I've grown to really like the look and feel of the 700 action (I have a Sendero and love it).

I will admit though, my friend and I are still impressed by what a 55 gr Blitzking from my 22-250 did to a crow a year back - 150 yards and the crow literally became a puff of feathers!


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

If your interested, send me your email. I will send ya a spreadsheet Ive been working on. Its not perfect by any means but has lots of data about quite a few calibers considered LR calibers. Might help in the decision making process.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Bo0YaA said:


> If your interested, send me your email. I will send ya a spreadsheet Ive been working on. Its not perfect by any means but has lots of data about quite a few calibers considered LR calibers. Might help in the decision making process.


That'd be awesome! Thanks! I'll send you a PM


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

Those charts from Booya are super helpful. So many choices these days!


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Its sent, let me know what ya think. Its a tough decision for sure, I'm still not 100% sure which way I'm goin lol

If I were in your situation, I would go with a .260 or even .260AI since you have to put a new tube on it anyway. The AI version is pushing those 6.5's almost as fast as the 6.5x284 but has less throat erosion (from what Ive read) and quite a bit faster than the 6.5CM. only other one I would consider on the list is the 7mm-08 which as you will see from the spreadsheet I sent over, not a bad little LR gun out to 600-800 yards.


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

Haven't decided myself yet. If energy down range is a factor the 7mm mag truly shines! More recoil but data wise is impressive from what I have read.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

For long range hunting it's hard to beat the 7MM. For long range target, the 6MM is winning it all. The 6.5 is a great happy medium. Good luck to all. My new 280AI will be done in a couple weeks.------SS


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

Springville Shooter said:


> For long range hunting it's hard to beat the 7MM. For long range target, the 6MM is winning it all. The 6.5 is a great happy medium. Good luck to all. My new 280AI will be done in a couple weeks.------SS


That's awesome. So what size game would the 6.5's be able to take effectively and ethically long range. Lets say 600, 800, 1000?

http://www.rifleshootermag.com/2012/02/08/the-versatile-6-5-creedmoor/


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

My 7mm Sendero has shown great potential with the 162 A Max. I'd like to give it a try with the 168 VLD, but I just haven't had time. If I plan on hunting elk or anything bigger than deer for that matter, a 168 Accubond LR would fit the bill nicely. 

As SS mentioned, a 6.5 would be a great compromise between target/hunting. I only see myself whacking varmints at long range and maybe the occasional deer or so to maybe 400. Anything further, the 7 mag comes out to play. 

I don't consider myself an exceptional shooter, but I feel like I've improved a bit over the last year or so. This was my first attempt at steel at 650 yards. I had a little R-L wind. For reference, the red is an 8x8 diamond. I was pretty pleased with the A Max! Here's the 5 shot group:


----------

